# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

Boas Noites!! E bom início do 3ºmês do ano! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *9,3ºC*

--

Este mês que seja um mês dentro das médias, pelo menos de pluviosidade (O ano passado acumulei 21mm)


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 00:59)

O iMapWeather regista agora muitas descargas eléctricas entre Espinho e Albergaria-a-Velha ...


----------



## Trapalhadas (1 Mar 2010 às 03:13)

Espectáculo fenomenal de descargas eléctricas que abateu por aqui. Apanhei um susto valente, estava com o carro na rua, fora dele e caiu um relâmpago enorme muito perto pois o som estrondoso e muito muito forte fez-se ouvir instantaneamente. 

Tenho uma duvida! Há algum fenomeno de reflexão ou assim que possa ocorrer aquando de um trovão? Passo a explicar: Após o desenho do raio acontecer, bem definido e ramificado na ponta, aconteceu um clarão enorme (fracções de segundo após) da cor verde, que percorreu o céu. Terá sido ilusão? Ou é algo definido?


----------



## GabKoost (1 Mar 2010 às 06:30)

Noite fria, sempre acompanhada com chuva moderada apenas interrompida por barulhentas quedas de granizo.

Algumas das quais deixaram a estrada toda coberta de um perigoso manto branco!

Podia ser neve... Mas não...


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2010 às 08:52)

Bons Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 8,5ºC
Durante a noite, acumulei *3 mm*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 09:50)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Tenho uma duvida! Há algum fenomeno de reflexão ou assim que possa ocorrer aquando de um trovão? Passo a explicar: Após o desenho do raio acontecer, bem definido e ramificado na ponta, aconteceu um clarão enorme (fracções de segundo após) da cor verde, que percorreu o céu. Terá sido ilusão? Ou é algo definido?



Bom dia.

Esse é um fenómeno relativamente comum. Há algum tempo vi um documentário inteiro a falar precisamente sobre esse assunto, infelizmente não me consigo recordar do real motivo pelo qual tal sucede. De qualquer forma uma descarga eléctrica tem uma energia simplesmente brutal. A radiação emitida faz com que as partículas envolventes atinjam os chamados estados excitados. Ao regressaram ao estado fundamental essa partículas emitem também elas radiação. Penso que essas "luminosidades" tenham a ver com toda a essa movimentação ao nível atmosférico. Mas se encontrar informação mais concreta direi algo


----------



## Falkor (1 Mar 2010 às 10:03)

Bem esta noite para alem da chuva, houve descargas electricas e bastante granizo

As 4:30h da manha era assim (temp 7ºC)


























As 9:30h ainda estava assim em alguns sitios


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2010 às 10:34)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, com boas abertas, vento moderado e 11,4º.


----------



## Trapalhadas (1 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Esse é um fenómeno relativamente comum. Há algum tempo vi um documentário inteiro a falar precisamente sobre esse assunto, infelizmente não me consigo recordar do real motivo pelo qual tal sucede. De qualquer forma uma descarga eléctrica tem uma energia simplesmente brutal. A radiação emitida faz com que as partículas envolventes atinjam os chamados estados excitados. Ao regressaram ao estado fundamental essa partículas emitem também elas radiação. Penso que essas "luminosidades" tenham a ver com toda a essa movimentação ao nível atmosférico. Mas se encontrar informação mais concreta direi algo



Tambem vou procurar algo mais sobre isso. Obrigado! 

E que lindo sol que se abateu sobre nós...


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2010 às 18:31)

Boas Tardes !! 

Tarde quentinha ao Sol, porque a sombra que frio!
Temperatura Máxima: 14,9ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *12,4ºC*

Amanhã regressa a chuva! 

PS: Boas fotos, *Falkor*!  
Por Canidelo, não caiu granizo, mas os meus pais disseram-me que teve a trovejar à noite!


----------



## migmor (1 Mar 2010 às 19:10)

Boas tardes a todos

No mês de *Fevereiro* acumulei *267,60mm* contra os *239,80mm* de *Janeiro*.

Tudo isto graças aos *197,10mm* dos últimos *7 dias...*


----------



## blood4 (1 Mar 2010 às 19:34)

Falkor disse:


> Bem esta noite para alem da chuva, houve descargas electricas e bastante granizo
> 
> As 4:30h da manha era assim (temp 7ºC)
> 
> ...


foi igualzinho aqui
acordei com um aguaceiro muito forte de trovoada e de granizo as 6 da manha
impressionante o manto branco que ainda de manha estava :O


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Mar 2010 às 20:52)

De regresso a Portalegre e depois de mais visita à minha terra Natal, aqui ficam dois videos que consegui fazer. Vento fortissimo, mar enorme.Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas não tive possibilidades de fazer melhor.Fica o registo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Mar 2010 às 21:05)

Peço desculpa, de facto os videos ainda são de Fevereiro (dia 27), nunca mais me lembrei que já estamos em Março..
Peço aos moderadores que, tendo possibilidade os coloquem no mês correcto.
Obrigado


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

Boas noites , 

dados actuais:

temp: 9.5 ºc ( mínima *8.2ºc*) ( máxima *14.6 ºc*)

Vento ENE: 10Km/h

Humidade: 82%

Pressão 1015.4 hpa

Precipitação acumulada *2.0 mm*

Alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2010 às 23:29)

_Extremos do dia 01.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3 mm*

Alguns aguaceiros durante a noite!

-------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *10,6ºC*

------

Bons vídeos, Meteoptg!


----------



## dj_teko (2 Mar 2010 às 08:16)

Bom dia, manha com bastante vento a fazer lembrar 27/02 esquesito é o vento ter mudado de direccao, esta a puxar para algo de certeza


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2010 às 08:57)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 10,2ºC

Céu nublado por cirrus e vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *12,6ºC*

Hoje deverei bater a Máxima Absoluta, pois o IM aponta para uma máxima de 20ºC para o Porto (sendo a cidade mais quente acompanhada por Aveiro e Braga)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 14:26)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia !!
> 
> A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 10,2ºC
> 
> ...



Em braga tem sempre máximas altas de inverno.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2010 às 14:43)

Boa tarde. Céu encoberto e 17,6º, está algo abafado, com vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mar 2010 às 16:03)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia !!
> 
> A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 10,2ºC
> 
> ...



Altamente exageradas para P.Rubras que pouco passou dos 17ºC.

Por aqui máxima de 19,5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2010 às 17:48)

Boas Tardes !! 

Começou a chover às 16h45! Fazendo um acumulado de *1 mm*!
A Temperatura Máxima foi de 17,4ºC [nova máxima de 2010].

Morrinha e vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *13,6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2010 às 22:15)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva a partir das 17:30h, acumulando até ao momento *4.8 mm*

Actual:

temp: 11.3ºc (mínima *8.8 ºc *) ( máxima *16.7ºc*)

Vento ENE: 21Km/h

Humidade:80%

Pressão: 1002.2 hpa


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noite
O dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros e algum vento.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.5mm
T.Actual: 11.5ºC

Hoje passei por um pinhal a 2km da minha casa, está numa desgraça, nunca vi tanto pinheiro no chão, fazem montes enormes, cruzados uns nos outros no chão. Deve ter havido rajadas muito fortes naquela zona, aqui registei 119km/h de max. não acredito muito que estes 119km/h fizessem aquilo


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2010 às 23:29)

_Extremos do dia 02.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *6 mm*

-----

Céu nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2010 às 07:35)

Bom Dia !!

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 10,7ºC
Não acumulei qualquer precipitação!

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC*

O dia amanhece com boas abertas por cá; nuvens altas a marcar a sua presença e vento fraco.

Continuo sem net e por isso só de longe a longe marco o ponto...


----------



## jbl (3 Mar 2010 às 14:23)

Boa tarde, é a minha 1ª intervenção no forum.
Sou windsurfista, por isso costumo acompanhar as condições metereológicas, principalmente o vento. 
Verifiquei que no windguru, dão vento leste para 6ª feira á noite (5 março) muito forte na região centro e norte. (o gráfico de vento, abaixo, corresponde ao pico ás 11 da noite *WFR 9km*). Iremos ter algo semelhante ao sábado ?


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2010 às 18:28)

jbl disse:


> Boa tarde, é a minha 1ª intervenção no forum.
> Sou windsurfista, por isso costumo acompanhar as condições metereológicas, principalmente o vento.
> Verifiquei que no windguru, dão vento leste para 6ª feira á noite (5 março) muito forte na região centro e norte. (o gráfico de vento, abaixo, corresponde ao pico ás 11 da noite *WFR 9km*). Iremos ter algo semelhante ao sábado ?



Bem-vindo ao Forum.
Segundo os modelos, sábado ainda manter-se-á a Lestada aqui no litoral norte mas ao que tudo indica enfraquecerá. Seguir-se-á já no Domingo algum nordeste.
Mas a esta distância estas afirmações terão o crédito que lhe quisermos dar.

Hoje passei por Matosinhos e com uns amenos 17º sem vento  e com algum sol  sentia-se o apelo da Natureza  para um passeio mais demorado à beira-mar.A Estrutura estava tranquila...






[/URL][/IMG] 

Outrossim, já no  passado sábado a conversa foi  outra .
Parabéns para a Menina que aguentou ali firme a tempestade.
Há até quem diga que Ela  gostou da dança e ter-lhe-á sabido a pouco.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mar 2010 às 20:13)

Skizzo disse:


> Altamente exageradas para P.Rubras que pouco passou dos 17ºC.



E hoje aconteceu o oposto, maxima de 15ºC prevista para a estação, quando deveria ter sido de 18ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2010 às 20:43)

Boa noite
Dia bastante calmo, até é estranho

T.max.17.3ºC
T.min. 6.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2010 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 03.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2010 às 07:47)

Bom Dia !! 

Temperatura Mínima registada 7,1ºC

Nevoeiro cerrado! 
Temperatura Actual: *7,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro baixo espalhado pelo Grande Porto, pelo menos de Matosinhos a Rio Tinto, algum Sol a tentar aparecer e temperaturas entre os 8,4º e os 10,3º.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2010 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 17,3ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo!
Temperatura Actual: *16,6ºC*

Amanhã lá vem ela


----------



## PauloSR (4 Mar 2010 às 19:46)

Boas pessoal.

Uma questãozinha aos _experts_, amanhã (sexta-feira) no periodo entre as 20h e as 00h e no sabado das 14h as 19h, como estará o tempo pelo Minho(zona de braga)? Ou melhor, vai chover copiosamente ou nem por isso? É que é a abertura do Campeonato Nacional de Ralis aqui na Póvoa de Lanhoso... 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2010 às 22:02)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Uma questãozinha aos _experts_, amanhã (sexta-feira) no periodo entre as 20h e as 00h e no sabado das 14h as 19h, como estará o tempo pelo Minho(zona de braga)? Ou melhor, vai chover copiosamente ou nem por isso? É que é a abertura do Campeonato Nacional de Ralis aqui na Póvoa de Lanhoso...
> 
> Cumprimentos



Amanhã estará de chuva certamente, mas comparativamente ao que foi há oito dias será um dia bem menos chuvoso.




Por Melgaço um dia ameno sem nada de especial a apontar.
Extremos do dia
T. Max: 16,5ºC
T. Min: 8,0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2010 às 22:27)

Bom dia
Por aqui mais um dia calmo, vento fraco.
T.min. 7.8ºC
T.max. 17.1ºC

Venha daí a chuva prometida para amnhã, que já tenho saudades


----------



## blood4 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:30)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Por aqui mais um dia calmo, vento fraco.
> T.min. 7.8ºC
> T.max. 17.1ºC
> ...



pena para o norte nao vem nada
é so centro e sul


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2010 às 23:09)

Em meteorologia não há certezas, mas é quase certo que vais ver chuva amanhã. Claro que não será como no sul, mas vais ter chuva.


blood4 disse:


> pena para o norte não vem nada
> é so centro e sul


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2010 às 23:14)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp: 11.9ºc ( mínima *7.2ºc *) ( máxima *17.0 ºc*)

Vento ESE: 4 Km/h

Humidade:84%

Pressão 1014.4 hpa

Precipitação: 0 mm

dia de céu em geral nublado por nuvens altas em especial ao fim do dia.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 04.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

Dia marcado, pelo nevoeiro de manhã, e muita nebulosidade durante o resto do dia!

------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!

Temperatura Actual: *11,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2010 às 08:46)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima não foi além dos 11,0ºC

Chuva fraca e vento igualmente fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca pelo Porto, vento fraco e 10,5º.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2010 às 13:14)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui op dia segue frio e chuvoso, a temperatura tem vindo a descer fruto do vento Leste que sopra por vezes com rajadas de 45/50 Km/h

Actual:

Temp: 8.9 ºc ( mínima do dia)

Vento ENE : 31 Km/h

Humidade:82 %

Pressão: 1011.2 hpa

Precipitação desde 0h : *2.3 mm*

Chuva fraca.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 13:23)

Boas!
Confirmo, por aqui vento SE com rajadas fortes e chuva fraca, a temperatura tem vindo a cair estando com 8,6º C.
Assim estou certo que hoje a cota de neve possa rondar os 800m e nunca os 1400m que o IM anuncia.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 14:26)

As rajadas de vento forte de SE e a chuva mantêm-se e a temperatura essa continua em queda, já estou com 7,7º C


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

Agora estou com 7,3º C.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2010 às 15:04)

Por Rio Tinto chove fraco e 7,4º, vento fraco de leste, com rajadas.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 15:30)

Já estou com 7,0º C


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Mar 2010 às 16:01)

Muito vento constante, a sensação térmica é mesmo baixa. Rajadas fortes que dificultam caminhar contra o vento. E uns chuviscos que teimam em cair


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2010 às 16:53)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi registada durante a noite com 12.2ºC!

De momento, chuva fraca mas continua e vento moderada com fortes rajadas!
Já acumulei *5 mm*!

Temperatura Actual e Mínima: 7,9ºC


----------



## ACAR (5 Mar 2010 às 22:13)

Viva,

Por Braga chuva fraca e umas rajadas de Vento bastante fortes (não estava à espera!)


----------



## Iceberg (5 Mar 2010 às 22:55)

Atenção ao forte vendaval que se regista na zona de Braga ! 

Não vi nenhum alerta especial por vento para esta noite aqui no Minho, nem ouvi falar nada sobre tal possibilidade, mas desde as 21h00 que se registam fortíssimas rajadas de vento, ainda não é a tempestade do passado Sábado, mas não tem andado assim muito longe desses registos.

Depois do Sábado de tragédia na Madeira, e do Sábado da Xynthia, parece agora termos outro Sábado tempestuoso (pelo menos a madrugada) ...


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2010 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 05.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *7 mm*

----

Chuva fraca e vento moderado com fortes rajadas!
Temperatura Actual: *8,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2010 às 12:48)

Boas Tardes !!

A Temperatura Mínima foi de 8,0ºC
Durante a noite, acumulei uns _mórbidos_, *1 mm*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2010 às 15:52)

Começou a chover de forma fraca! 

Temperatura Actual: *13,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2010 às 15:55)

Boa tarde. Pelo Aviz ainda não chove, sigo com 13,8º, vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2010 às 16:04)

Entretanto começou a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

Pelo Castêlo da Maia, ainda não chove e a temperatura está nos 14.5ºC.
Na viagem para Norte, destaco a chuva intensa entre Santarém e Fátima, com a temperatura a cair desde os 15ºC de Santa Marta, de manhã, até aos 7ºC na zona de Fátima, com chuva forte...
Mais um pouco e havia festa...


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2010 às 00:18)

_Extremos do dia 06.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

---

Céu nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, o dia segue muito cinzentão, com alguns aguaceiros...
O termómetro que tenho aqui deve estar marado, pois dá-me valores incorrectos...
O que vale é que trouxe outro, e já o vou por...


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2010 às 11:22)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de 10,0ºC
Mais, *1 mm* acumulados esta noite! [De 1 em 1 enche a galinha o papo].

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mar 2010 às 16:05)

Olá a todos.
Boa Tarde ( se possível).


Uns com tanto 







[/URL][/IMG]

e outros sem nada






[/URL][/IMG]

Há 3 dias  que a metade sul das Ilhas Britânicas, quase toda a França
e Paises Baixos disfrutam de um sol radioso.
Há 3 dias que aqui o cinzento carregado não dá tréguas.
Há 3 dias que por aqui, esse cinzentão omnipresente é polvilhado
com períodos de chuva fraca ,ora  irritantemente persistente ,
ora praticamente inexistente ao ponto de em 3 dias de chuva quase contínua
os registos de precipitação não ultrapassarem os 14 mm.
Ou seja , cerca de 4mm por dia mas irritantemente distribuídos pelas 24 horas.
Há 3 dias que é esta, a triste sina de quase toda a Ibéria.
Por aqui, aguarda-se impacientemente o virar de página.


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2010 às 16:34)

Pelo Aviz céu encoberto, a norte bem escuro, uns mornos 15,2º, vento fraco. Não há maneira do sol ganhar esta batalha, a humidade pega-se.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz céu encoberto, a norte bem escuro, uns mornos 15,2º, vento fraco. Não há maneira do sol ganhar esta batalha, a humidade pega-se.



Pois é, caro Veterano, aqui pelo Castêlo da Maia, o cenário é idêntico...
Tudo muito cinzentão, e vai caindo uma morrinha quase imperceptível...
Temperatura nos 13.4ºC, e não corre uma ponta de vento...


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 07.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

-----

Céu nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2010 às 08:40)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de 8,1ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Algum Sol, vento fraco, 10,6º no Aviz, agora 7,4º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, mínima de 9ºC, seguindo agora a temperatura nos 9.4ºC.
Céu encoberto, mas com o sol a espreitar... vento moderado e muito fresco...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mar 2010 às 14:05)

Por terras nortenhas, mantém-se um dia de Inverno bem cinzento e desagradável...
Sigo com 11.9ºC...


----------



## PauloSR (8 Mar 2010 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Neste momento, sigo com 8.6°C, e uma sensação térmica de 5.8°C


----------



## davidazevedo (8 Mar 2010 às 17:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Aqui por Famalicão estão 8ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2010 às 17:53)

Boas tardes!

o dia tem sido frio , cinzento, e sem precipitação até ao momento!

Actual:

temp: 8.8 ºc ( mínima *6.6ºc *) ( máxima *10.7 ºc* registada de madrugada à 01:38 h)

Vento: ENE 22 Km/h

Humidade:47%

Pressão:1005.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas de hoje: 0 mm

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas do dia 1/03/2010: *16 mm*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2010 às 17:54)

Atmosfera estagnada, céu encoberto, não mexe quase uma palha.


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2010 às 18:07)

Boas Tardes!

Céu muito nublado que nos acompanhou neste dia todo!
Vento fraco à moderado!

Temperatura Actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

Pelo Castêlo, máxima de 13.6ºC, provavelmente perto da meia-noite, e de momento a temperatura está nos 9.6ºC.
Há pouco chuviscou...


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Tudo calmo pelo Porto, vento muito fraco e 10,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

De regresso, após o apagão do modem e da placa de rede do PC (não, não é o presidente...) após um evento meteorológico - trovoadas e relampagos, saúdo todos aqueles resistentes que continuam dia após dia a contribuir neste fórum...e a todos os que nos leem

Dito isto...aqui vai!

*
Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1006 mb
Precipitação últimas 24h: ZERO mm*​


----------



## Falkor (8 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

Boa noite

Temp 8ºC
Press. 1013hpa
Humidade 28%
Vento 39.6kmh E


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2010 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia 08.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *11,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm* 

--------

Céu limpo e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas!

Temperatura Actual: *7,1ºC*
A Humidade anda baixa, a rondar os 40%


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2010 às 08:39)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura lá desceu até aos *2,9ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *5,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Manhã gloriosa de sol (finalmente!), vento fraco e 6,6º. Vamos ver se é para continuar...


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2010 às 17:31)

Boas Tardes !!

Sol, muito sol! 
Céu completamente azul, azul claro lembrando o mar!
Tarde quentinha! 
Máxima de 12,2ºC

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *11,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2010 às 17:48)

João Soares disse:


> De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco!



  João, por acaso não notas alguma bruma a ocidente?


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2010 às 18:01)

Veterano disse:


> João, por acaso não notas alguma bruma a ocidente?



Refereste a isto:






Não tinha reparado 

Temperatura em queda!
Actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite

A bruma se ficasse pelo oceano (longe, bem longe) era bom...
Precisamos de uns dias de sol resplandecente aqui na área.

Céu limpo, vento calmo.

*Dados:*

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC

Tactual: 2,5ºC
Pressão: 1017 mb*​


----------



## Minho (9 Mar 2010 às 22:45)

A explicação está aqui:






Nuvens altas associadas à frente em oclusão que se estende desde a Gronelândia até ao norte de África.

Parece que há uma feitiçaria que nos impede de termos um dia com o céu azul desde o nascer até ao por-do-sol...

Dados de Melgaço
T. Max: 13,5ºC
T. Min: 0,4ºC

Neste momento 4,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Boas noites, 

finalmente um dia de sol digno desse nome! 

Alguma nebulosidade alta ao fim do dia.. mas que rapidamente desapareceu..

Actual:

temp: 7.7ºc ( mínima *3.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.1 ºc*)

Vento ESE:3Km/h

Humidade: 63%

Pressão:1016.6 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm

Céu limpo.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Mar 2010 às 23:44)

Max: 16,4ºC
Min: 4,8ºC

actual: 9,3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2010 às 23:51)

Minho disse:


> A explicação está aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante esta imagem...vê-se na perfeição a sombra que originava na sua parte este (mais propriamente a NE). Esta época não é a mais propícia a termos 100% de céu limpo. Ainda mais neste inverno nublado e chuvoso.
Interessante também a neve presente no cume dos Montes Hermínios (Serra da Estrela) e na Sanábria, ligeiramente a norte de bragança - com um manto bastante extenso; a nossa Estrela devia ser assim

Por aqui a *Temperatura* já desceu até *1,0ºC*, fazendo deste valor o mínimo do dia.

Boa noite e, esperemos nós, até amanhã com um dia radioso como o de hoje


----------



## Falkor (10 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite

Temp. 3.7ºC
Press. 1026hpa
Humidade 63%


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2010 às 00:08)

_Extremos do dia 09.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *2,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---------

Céu limpo e vento nulo!
Temperatura Actual: *5,9ºC*

Quem mínima nos esperará esta noite?


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2010 às 07:31)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima não desceu além dos 5,3ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *6,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, céu limpo e 8,4º. Vou de abalada até Lisboa e Sagres, dará para um diagnóstico quase geral do país.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Mar 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia, muito SOL também por aqui..
há muito tempo que não via uma imagem assim...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2010 às 21:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia, muito SOL também por aqui..
> há muito tempo que não via uma imagem assim...


Um bom dia, uma boa tarde e agora uma boa noite...de facto!
Sacia a alma um dia destes.

Interessante o facto de sermos bombardeados com os camionistas que estão presos na fronteira entre Espanha e França...se fossem um bocadinho mais inteligentes não iriam por Barcelona mas pelo país Basco e entrariam em França sem problemas por aí.
O pior está precisamente na Catalunha e zona sudoeste de França - há alternativas melhores nesta fase. Mas isto sou eu a pensar olhando a imagem satélite a a presença de neve que nos mostra.

*Dados*

Tmín: -1,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC

Tactual: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb
Vento calmo


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

_Extremos do dia 10.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *6,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia agradável de sol!

actual:

temp: 6.8 ºc ( mínima *4.7ºc*) (máxima *12.8 ºc*)

Vento ESE: 7Km/h

Humidade: 67%

Pressão: 1013.7 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2010 às 12:05)

Bom Dia !! 

Temperatura Mínima registada 4,7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *11,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2010 às 14:52)

Alguns cirrus e vento fraco!

Temperatura num agradáveis *13,6ºC*

Até já!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

Boa tarde

Como disse o João Soares temos cirrus; o vento por cá também é fraco.

*Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,5ºC

Tactual: 10,5ºC
Pressão: 1013 mb​*
P.S.: Pessoal cá do litoral norte - postem ao menos 1 vez por dia aqui neste fórum e neste seguimento; mantenham a "chama" acesa. É sempre bom saber alguma coisa dos outros...


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Mar 2010 às 17:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> P.S.: Pessoal cá do litoral norte - postem ao menos 1 vez por dia aqui neste fórum e neste seguimento; mantenham a "chama" acesa...



Toda a razão .

E assim sendo , embora pouco tenha a acrescentar sempre vou 
dizendo que por motivos profissionais  tive que acordar bem antes do nascer do sol,






[/URL][/IMG]

O início do dia estava com estas cores bem expressivas .
Algumas nuvens altas embelezavam o céu azul .
Estava frio. A mínima foi de 4,2º.
O dia manteve-se azul com alguns cirros e máxima de 14,3º.
Agora 12,9º .


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2010 às 17:46)

Boas Tardes!!

Tarde quentinha com máxima de 15,0ºC

Céu com alguns cirrus e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *13,0ºC*.

PS: Pessoal, tenham cuidado com as dimensões das vossas imagens, ficam gigantescas


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite

Aproveito o intervalo do jogo Benfica-Marselha para postar...
Grande jogo até ao momento, duas boas equipas sem dúvida.

*Tactual: 5,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp: 7.8ºc ( mínima *4.5ºc *) ( máxima *13.6ºc*)

Vento: E: 10Km/h

Humidade:45%

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa

Precipitação: 0 mm

dia de céu em geral limpo, por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2010 às 23:23)

_Extremos do dia 11.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *15,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima *4,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E.

Temperatura Actual: *7,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

Ora bolas...o Marselha lá empatou no último minuto. Não se faz...
Mas foi um grande jogo de parte a parte

A pasmaceira meteorológica marca o ponto. Neste momento estão 1,5ºC de temperatura.

Bons sonhos


----------



## meteo (12 Mar 2010 às 02:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Aproveito o intervalo do jogo Benfica-Marselha para postar...
> *Grande jogo até ao momento, duas boas equipas sem dúvida.*
> ...



Visto no estádio passava muito bem por um jogo de Liga dos Campeões.
O Marselha foi a melhor equipa este ano a ir à Luz.
Por aqui foi um dia de algumas nuvens,e vento fraco


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2010 às 05:28)

meteo disse:


> Visto no estádio passava muito bem por um jogo de Liga dos Campeões.
> O Marselha foi a melhor equipa este ano a ir à Luz...



Seguimento litoral Norte, Benfica? !!!!
Não me parece bem . De todo...
Enfim , haverá  tópicos para essas miudezas ..
Aqui , fala-se da chuva que já foi embora mas que ainda deixou cá
o frio e deste Março, marçaguinho que permanece.
Apesar de tanto sol, as máximas e as mínimas continuam com cara de Inverno.

Há treze anos , aos 12 de Março já a Primavera não escondia algum  Verão:








[/URL][/IMG]

...que  pelo mês fora se prolongou.

Agora, aqui, muito friozinho nos olhos e nos corpos ( 3,9º) ,
a que muitos Janeiros conseguem escapar ...


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2010 às 09:11)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol, sem vento e 7,2º, prenúncio de um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2010 às 09:18)

Bom Dia !! 

Temperatura Mínima registada de 5,9ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

Boas Tardes !!

Alguma bruma e vento fraco!

Temperatura Actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2010 às 17:10)

Um bom fim de tarde, com vento fraco e sol.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

_Extremos do dia 12.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----

Céu limpo e vento nulo o que proporciona uma rápida descida da temperatura! 
Temperatura Actual: *6,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2010 às 00:48)

Boa madrugada.

A 6ª feira foi mais fria do que o dia anterior; alguma névoa\neblina no ar e o vento constante (embora fraco) que se fez sentir, levou a uma sensação térmica um pouco desagradável.

Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1025mb
Vento calmo​


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2010 às 10:20)

Bom Dia !! 

Temperatura Mínima de 4,3ºC

Alguma neblina e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2010 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.

Que monotonia companheiro(a)s. O sol brilha, o vento é fraco de NE (embora amplie a sensação térmica de frescura), poucas nuvens no horizonte.

Venham os temporais que o povo gosta disto a mexer, não é?!
Estou a brincar, pois ainda faltam uns dias de sol até termos as "baterias" carregadas...lá diz o ditado: _Em Abril águas mil_ (quem sabe, quem sabe!)

Por cá tivemos mais uma noite fria com um alvorecer marcado pela geada moderada.
Tmín: -2,0ºC
Tactual: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1026 mb​


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2010 às 14:37)

Boa tarde
Já faz hoje 15 dias, aquele sábado fantástico, hoje o sossego reina, dia cheio de sol, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, o que torna o passeio ao ar livre um pouco desagradável.

T.actual: 13.6ºC
T.min. 1.6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2010 às 19:09)

Isto está mesmo calmo 
Temp.actual 10.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2010 às 19:11)

Boas Tardes !! 

Temperatura Máxima registada 13,7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Boa noite


Agora por Braga, tudo muito tranquilo e *9,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2010 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 13.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---------

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *7,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2010 às 10:35)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de 3,5ºC!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2010 às 19:26)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia anti-ciclónico. Que bom!





Agora reina a noite (quase, quase...) e o fresco começa a fazer-se sentir na pele. Que chatice!

Bem, agora a sério:

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC (3º dia consecutivo com esta máxima)

Tactual: 6,5ºC
Pressão: 1027 mb
Vento calmo​*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2010 às 20:54)

Boas Noites !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 14,2ºC

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *9,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2010 às 21:02)

Boas noites, 

dia de sol com uma temperatura agradável durante a tarde!

Actual:

temp: 9.3ºc ( mínima *5.1ºc* ) ( máxima *14.5 ºc*)

Vento: ESE: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 55%

Pressão: 1027.2 hpa

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

Boa noite.

*Tactual: 3,5ºC*
Vento calmo, céu limpo.

Um bom início de semana para todos


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2010 às 00:35)

_Extremos do dia 14.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *7,4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2010 às 02:56)

Mais uma noite tranquila de céu limpo e vento fraco.
E não será o frio que ainda persiste ( 6,3º) , 
que vá tirar o sono a alguém.
É Inverno ainda, nas temperaturas, mas dormirei já de seguida, com toda a tranquilidade.
Neste Inverno, tanto que acontecia à noite e tanto que prometia logo de manhãzinha...que desassossego...
A propósito:
-Fiz as contas e cheguei à conclusão que por causa deste  Inverno agreste
que vivemos, dormi  cerca de 300 horas menos que o habitual  desde que ele foi  começado.
É muito. A quem exigirei responsabilidades , a quem pedirei indemnizações por possíveis danos causados?
Pois é. Nestes casos , e noutros, a culpa morre sempre solteira...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2010 às 08:55)

Bom Dia !! 

A mínima registada foi de 5,4ºC

Céu nublado por cirrus e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *11,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia. Manhã com sol, mas também com algumas nuvens altas. Vento fraco e 10,6º.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2010 às 13:01)

Boas Tardes !! 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco!

Temperatura Agradável de *16,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2010 às 21:07)

Sigo com 13,4º, noite agradável, com vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2010 às 21:10)

Boa noite.

Hoje de facto cheirou a primavera. Mesmo com algum vento sentiu-se um _suave_ calorzinho.

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC

Tactual: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1021 mb
Vento calmo*​


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2010 às 22:03)

_Extremos do dia 15.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----

Céu limpo e vento moderado.
Temperatura Actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2010 às 22:39)

Hoje foi de facto o dia em que a primavera deu o ar da sua graça com a subida da temperatura tanto das máximas como das mínimas e a ausência do vento moderado de NE que vinha dando uma sensação térmica muito baixa durante o fim-de-semana.

Extremos do dia:
T.Máx:  17,7ºC
T.Min: 2,7ºC

Neste momento 8,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2010 às 23:04)

Boas noites, 

dia com um cheiro a Primavera e uma temperatura agradável durante a tarde!

Actual:

temp: 11.3ºc ( máxima *17.8 ºc*) ( mínima *7.8 ºc*)

Vento: SE: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 41%

Pressão: 1022.1 hpa

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2010 às 02:15)

Apesar do céu limpo e vento fraco ,ainda uns "amenos" 10,6º.
E hoje, depois de quase 3 meses de clausura, abriram-se as portadas cá de casa, para deixar entrar o sol e  os quase 18º que à tarde invadiam .
Primavera a espreitar?
Sim. Claramente.
Primavera instalada?
Ui...ui...isto não parece  ainda consistente.
Certo, certo?  serão os próximos 2 dias em que vão voltar a ser abertas todas as portadas cá de casa.Até com mais ênfase.
Depois, vão ainda ter tempo para permanecerem fechadas.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Dia com céu encoberto por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 10,3º.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2010 às 13:13)

Boa tarde, 

inicio de tarde com uma temperatura muito agradável de 18.0 ºc ( mínima *7.8ºc*)

Vento: SSE: 7Km/h

Humidade: 38 &

Pressão 1022.5 hpa

Precipitação 0 mm

Céu nublado por nuvens altas , um ambiente algo abafado!


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2010 às 18:17)

Boas tardes !! 

Registei uma mínima altinha de 9,6ºC.

Dia quente e de alta nebulosidade!
Registei a máxima mais alta de '10 com 17,5ºC !

De momento, o céu tá a ficar mais limpo, mas ainda com algumas nuvens altas!
Temperatura Actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Apesar de não ter sentido a presença do astro-rei durante todo o dia (o trabalho é uma obrigação omnipresente), deu para perceber que o dia foi o mais quente até à data neste inverno.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 4,5ºC
Pressão: 1025 mb
Vento calmo​*


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2010 às 23:45)

_Extremos do dia 16.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *17,5ºC* _[Máxima do ano]_
Temperatura Mínima: *9,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *10,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2010 às 07:22)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima registada 7,3ºC.

Céu enublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *9,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia. Manhã com sol, algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e 10,3º.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2010 às 13:14)

Boas tardes, 

tarde "quente" com uma temperatura actual de 19.7 ºc ( mínima *6.8ºc* ) (máxima até ao momento: *20.0ºc*)

Vento S:11 Km/h

Humidade:44 %

Pressão:1021.6 hpa

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e finas que deixam passar algum sol ocasionalmente... tempo abafado, parece aquele "tempo de trovoada"...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2010 às 14:47)

Boas Tardes !! 

Céu muito encoberto e vento fraco!
Até ao momento, já registei 19,0ºC de máxima!
Actualmente tenho *17,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

Sem dúvida tarde muito abafada por Rio Tinto, com vento muito fraco, sol envergonhado tapado por nuvens finas e 17,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2010 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Nada de novo a relatar...um último fôlego do rei sol antes do regresso da rainha chuva.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 19,0ºC

Tactual: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1021 mb
Vento calmo​*
É quase "copiar-colar" dos outros dias...


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2010 às 21:23)

Hoje o dia ainda mais nublado que ontem.  Máxima do ano atingida com 20,2ºC.
Interessante que apesar da nebulosidade a temperatura já caiu para os 12,3ºC.

Amanhã regresso da chuva


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2010 às 00:20)

_Extremos do dia 17.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *19,0ºC* _[Máxima do ano]_
Temperatura Mínima: *7,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

-----

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia.

Amanheceu o dia com o solo molhado (sem acumulação de precipitação). Neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens médias e o vento é fraco.
Ao que parece mais chuva só a partir do meio da tarde. Cá estarei à espera dela...*que remédio!*

*Tmín: 9,0ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Pressão: 1020 mb​*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2010 às 12:15)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima não desceu dos 13,0ºC
Durante a noite, caiu *1 mm*!

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado!
Abafado.
Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2010 às 17:52)

Boas Tardes !! 

Às 17h caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Por agora, só pinga e o vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2010 às 22:33)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp: 14.6ºc ( mínima *12.8ºc* ) ( máxima *19.7ºc*)

Vento SSW: 27Km/h

Humidade: 94 %

Pressão: 1019.7 hpa

Precipitação desde as 0 horas: *3.3 mm*

Chuva fraca e contínua.


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

_Extremos do dia 18.Março.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *19,2ºC* _[Máxima do ano]_
Temperatura Mínima: *13,0ºC* _[Mínima mais alta do ano]
_
Precipitação Acumulada: *3 mm*

--------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura muito elevada de *16,5ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2010 às 08:51)

Bom Dia !! 

Choveu e ainda chove durante a noite toda de forma moderada, tendo já acumulado *16 mm*! 
A Temperatura Mínima foi de 12,9ºC!

Chuva e vento moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *13,1ºC*
A Máxima até ao momento é de 16,8ºC registada antes das 1h!


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia, 

a chuva marca presença de forma contínua desde a madrugada e já acumulou até ao momento *20.3 mm*

actual:

temp: 13.8 ºc ( mínima *12.7ºc*)

Vento: SSW: 28 km/h ( máximo até ao momento 60 Km/h de S às 05:38h)

Pressão:1017.4hpa

Humidade: 95%

Chuva fraca neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2010 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Uma noite chuvosa e uma manhã "parecida"

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb
Vento fraco
Prec. acumulada: 23 mm*​


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Boas tardes, 

dados actuais.

temp: *20.3 ºc* ( máxima do dia até ao momento)

Vento SSW: 33 Km/h

Humidade: 69 %

Pressão:1015.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h : *20.3 mm* 

sol com algumas nuvens, está um tempo quente e abafado...


----------



## Skizzo (19 Mar 2010 às 13:45)

Temp actual: 21,4ºC (max do ano)
Min: 14,6ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2010 às 14:00)

Boa tarde. Muita chuva madrugada/manhã, depois algum sol, ambiente abafado, 17,8º e a prometer mais chuva da parte da tarde.


----------



## tugaafonso (19 Mar 2010 às 17:12)

Chove torrencialmente em Paços de Ferreira. Eis que o inverno regressou, pelo menos por agora!!


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2010 às 20:05)

Boas Noites !! 

A Temperatura Máxima atingida foi de 19,9ºC _[Ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos 20ºC]
_
Continua a chover de forma moderada, e já um acumulado de *20 mm*.

Temperatura Actual: *15,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite. Chuva fraca e vento moderado pelo Aviz.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2010 às 23:45)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp: 14.9ºc 

Vento SSW: 23 Km/h

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 1015.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 h : *28.2 mm*

Chuva fraca neste momento, mas durante o dia teve períodos de moderada e por vezes forte como aconteceu durante a tarde e madrugada.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

De tarde regressou a chuva para mais uma molhadela boa.
Para aqueles que estão fartos dela, aconselho a tomar alguma coisa para os enjoos; ao que parece tão cedo não nos larga...

Continua a chuva - agora fraca a moderada.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC

Tactual: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb
Vento fraco
Prec. acumulada: 36 mm​*


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2010 às 10:37)

Bons dias, 

noite de chuva acumulando desde as oh  até ao momento: *18.3 mm*

Actual:

temp: 14.9ºc( mínima *14.4ºc*)

Vento SSW: 30Km/h 

Humidade: 98%

Pressão:1015.8 hpa

Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.


----------



## Falkor (20 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

Boas tardes

Depois de uma chuvada, chega agora as descargas electricas


----------



## FSantos (20 Mar 2010 às 16:25)

Chove certinho há quase uma hora aqui em Gondomar, a trovoada já fez disparar o disjuntor.
É para não esquecermos o Inverno.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2010 às 16:27)

Falkor disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Depois de uma chuvada, chega agora as descargas electricas



Confirmo já o ribombar de três trovões.







[/URL][/IMG]

Mas como estamos muito bem acompanhados/ rodeados  ,
pelo menos  assim nos indica o satélite, parece que a festa ainda estará só no início.Mais chuva por vezes forte a chegar? Mais trovoada para abrilhantar?
Em breve as dúvidas dissipar-se-ão...


----------



## Falkor (20 Mar 2010 às 16:41)

A porta aqui do meu emprego parou de chover e ficou assim


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2010 às 16:49)

Bastante chuva e trovoada também por Canidelo!

O João Soares relatava há pouco *33mm* acumulados, hoje.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2010 às 17:19)

Precipitação acumulada das 15h às 16h em P.Rubras e Serra do Pilar.







Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h nas estações do WU (dados em cm):


----------



## vinc7e (20 Mar 2010 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,

muita muita chuva por aqui 
vento fraco e temperatura amena *15.2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2010 às 17:54)

Boas tardes, 

tarde de autentico dilúvio por aqui, muita chuva forte e trovoadas a partir das 15:30 h sensivelmente.

precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas até ao momento: *44.5 mm* 

Actual:

vento: SW 19Km/h

Temp: 14.5ºc

Humidade:89 %

Pressão: 1015.8 hpa


Muitas estradas alagadas ali na zona de Vila do Conde assim como terrenos que mais parecem piscinas e transbordam para as estradas.. ribeiros a transbordar... grandes lençóis de água na VCI.

De momento bem mais calmo, sem chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

Boa tarde...para quem gosta de chuva.
Para os outros, que seja um bom fim de semana - ainda há muitas horas pela frente e isto certamente irá acalmar.

Por cá...até às 12h a precipitação acumulada foi de 33 mm; depois das 15.30h acumulei mais 17 mm. Já ultrapassei a barreira psicológica dos 50 mm diários

*Tmín: 11,5ºC (possivelmente irá baixar)
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1017 mb
Vento fraco
Prec. acumulada: 50 mm​*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

Mais um fim-de-semana arruinado com chuva e mais chuva.

Temp: 15,2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2010 às 22:25)

Cá estou de novo...

Porventura alguns de vós perguntarão: faz algum sentido postar constantemente sobre o dia a dia do clima na sua zona de origem? Talvez, se atendermos que muitas vezes quem nos lê está noutra zona do país ou então em qualquer parte do mundo.
Assim como qualquer um de nós se interessa pelo clima no árctico ou no antárctico, mesmo que nunca lá vá, também cada um de nós pode e deve testemunhar aqui o andamento do tempo\clima na sua zona de origem, para que qualquer pessoa interessada possa saber a quantas anda o mundo.
E por vezes é desta forma que se aumenta o conhecimento ou que se desperta o interesse noutros sobre o tema.​Isto a propósito de algumas _gracinhas_ dos meus amigos que "desdenham" do meu passatempo\hobby\interesse relativamente à meteorologia - de certeza que muitos dos habituais colaboradores do fórum sentiram isso na pele. "Pá...somos uns incompreendidos! Mas somos felizes."

Passando agora à triste realidade (para alguns) e emoção (para outros), continua a chuva...

O *acumulado de precipitação* de hoje vai nuns singelos *55,5 mm*.
A *temperatura* estagnou nos *12,0ºC* há largas horas.
*Pressão: 1018 mb*
*Vento calmo*


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

Boa tarde. Depois de um sábado com muita chuva, o dia de hoje está a ser agradável, com muito sol, algumas nuvens, vento moderado de noroeste e 15,0º.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2010 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Um dia mais agradável e temperado. Vento fraco e não houve precipitação...

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 19,0ºC

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1021 mb
Vento calmo​*
P.S.: no sul tiveram sorte...o ambiente foi "*escaldante*"! Já cheirou a verão 
Aqueles adeptos deviam ser afastados do futebol (sejam do clube x ou y)


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia. Algum sol, nuvens dispersas, vento fraco e 13,2º. A aguardar por mais chuva...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite

Um dia agradável de ver - pela janela do meu local de trabalho 

*Extremos do dia 22:*
*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
...
Tactual: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb
Vento calmo​*
O Bom (mau) tempo aí virá. Que sirva para dar maior "colorido" a este espaço que tão parado anda. Até amanhã e durmam bem


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, algum sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens e 12,3º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Mar 2010 às 15:27)

Min: 11,4ºC
Max para já: 20,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2010 às 17:16)

Boas tardes, 

tempo encoberto e algo abafado por aqui..

actual:

temp: 18.8ºc ( mínima *9.3ºc* ) ( máxima *19.8ºc*)

Vento S:17Km/h

Humidade: 55%

Pressão: 1008.4 hpa ( a descer)

precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Minho (23 Mar 2010 às 21:57)

Por Braga caiu pelas 21:30 o primeiro aguaceiro moderado.


Entretanto na minha estação em Melgaço já vão acumulados 1,43mm.

A imagem satélite mostra que a chuva é para continuar...


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2010 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Regresso em força da chuva, com períodos de grande intensidade. Temperatura nos 12,3º, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2010 às 09:03)

Bons dias, 

noite de chuva por vezes forte acumulando até ao momento: *14.2 mm*

Actual:

Temp: 11.6ºc ( mínima *11.4ºc*)

Vento WNW: 14 Km/h

Humidade: 98 %

Pressão: 1006.5 hpa

Chuva contínua em geral fraca neste momento..


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia.

Chuva moderada de madrugada e agora fraca. O vento é calmo.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb (subiu de 1005, mínimo da noite, para 1007 desde a última hora) 
Prec. acumulada: 7 mm​*
*23 Março:*

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC​*


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Por aqui chuva moderada entre as 05 e as 09 horas.
Mais 10,1 mm a acumular ao historial deste Inverno super-pluvioso.
O dia agora está soalheiro mas mais chuva virá a caminho 
para a próxima noite /madrugada / dia de amanhã.
E talvez venham aí  bem mais que estes 10 mm da última madrugada.
Primavera ?  Por enquanto só no calendário...


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2010 às 14:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> Primavera ?  Por enquanto só no calendário...



 Apesar de tudo, amigo nimboestrato, as temperaturas têm sido primaveris, nos últimos dias. Esta inconstância nas condições atmosféricas (sol, menos sol, chuva, vento sul, vento leste, sem vento...), é que não me parecem "normais" para a Primavera.

  Por agora bastante sol, mas também bastantes nuvens.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2010 às 16:54)

Devido a problemas com o computador, cá estou eu para postar os dados actuais do *João Soares*

Dados actuais: Céu pouco nublado;
                                       Temperatura nos 16.1ºC e 10mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

Bom fim de dia.

Céu com muitas nuvens durante a tarde e vento fraco. Neste momento o céu está a ficar muito nublado, com tendência a encoberto.

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Prec. acumulada: 7 mm

Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1005 mb
Vento calmo​*
A primavera anda aí...mesmo com as oscilações que tem tido parece-me uma situação perfeitamente normal - se atendermos a que estamos na presença de estações do outono\inverno e, à partida, uma primavera húmidas. Não é assim todos os anos, mas é certamente normal que aconteça. Nos últimos anos andamos é mal habituados. E se o Abril for normal "Abril, águas mil".


----------



## Minho (24 Mar 2010 às 22:18)

Sim a precipitação acumulada até ao momento para o mês de Março é perfeitamente normal, inclusivamente abaixo da média.


Por Melgaço recolhi desde as 00h até ao momento 4,7mm.
A entrada de ar frio fez-se sentir hoje com a mínima 9,5ºC registada pelas 12h


----------



## dj_teko (25 Mar 2010 às 01:13)

boa noite malta comecam a surgir as 1 rajadas fortes de vento aqui e chuva  ja temos aviso amarelo


----------



## rogers (25 Mar 2010 às 01:44)

Sem Dúvida! Rajadas fortes, frio e chuva! Vou dormir no quentinho.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Mar 2010 às 02:32)

Mas que enorme temporal se abateu aqui nos últimos 30 minutos.

Chuva torrencial, ventania, frio etc.

Quem é que precisa de primaveras quando a natureza nos dá espectáculos desses!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2010 às 11:37)

Grande Porto (Póvoa, Matosinhos, Maia): como estamos quanto a trovoada neste momento? O meu "sensor" não pára de disparar com as descargas eléctricas que por aí vão ... 

E as próximas horas prometem bastante instabilidade atmosférica para todo o noroeste


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mar 2010 às 11:44)

Aguaceiro a norte de P.Rubras com 4 trovões bem audíveis.






[/URL][/IMG]

Aqui , este , passou de raspão...
A julgar pelo satélite lá virão outros.
Talvez o próximo me caia em cima ...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2010 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada com um ou outro aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração. Cerca das 02h da madrugada tivemos um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo e vento forte. Os aguaceiros mantêm-se até ao momento (vários) mas fracos e com pouca ou nenhuma acumulação.

Este episódio, por cá, foi mais fogo de vista. Esperava-se mais...mas com este (des)governo que temos tudo é possível!Promete mais do que o que cumpre.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
Prec. acumulada: 10,5 mm
........
Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1006 mb (mínima de 1001 mb durante a madrugada)
Vento fraco​*


----------



## DMartins (25 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

Boas.
Chove a espaços com 10.6º
Temos trovoada agora.


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2010 às 17:00)

Belas células no norte e centro


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2010 às 17:29)

Mantem-se os aguaceiros moderados, por vezes com granizo. Bom fim de tarde


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2010 às 17:36)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Chove a espaços com 10.6º
> Temos trovoada agora.



trovoada e da forte, há momentos deu um relâmpago enorme acompanhado de grande estrondo, neste momento não chove mas há uma autêntica muralha/linha de nuvens pretas para W  e SW..

o céu há momentos antes da trovoada que fez estremecer as paredes...






actual:

temp: 10.8 ºc 

Vento WSW: 30Km/h

Humidade:73%

Pressão: 1007.5 hpa

precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *15.2 mm*

Ouvem-se trovões para W..


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mar 2010 às 18:27)

Por aqui, mais um aguaceiro de raspão.
Este passou mais  a sul.
Muito  escuro a prometer, um relâmpago a avisar mas depois apenas uns pingos e pouco mais.
Hoje não é o meu dia .Está visto.
Agora o céu vai abrindo a até o sol apresenta o seu cartão de visita.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lince (25 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

Boas noiteas
Mais um grande nevão (agora já na primavera)
Acomulações na ordem dos 7/10cm.
Continua a nevar por vezes copiosamente, a temperatura ronda os 0º.
A cota de neve andou sempre acima dos 1000m começando agora a cair para os 800m sensivelmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 19:56)

Snifa disse:


> trovoada e da forte, há momentos deu um relâmpago enorme acompanhado de grande estrondo, neste momento não chove mas há uma autêntica muralha/linha de nuvens pretas para W  e SW..
> 
> o céu há momentos antes da trovoada que fez estremecer as paredes...



Que _arraial_ tem ido por aí boa foto snifa


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

Cerca das 17.30 abateu-se mais um daqueles momentos diluvianos de curta duração. Muito escuro, com tanta tanta tanta chuva com granizo que caiu que tive de encostar o carro, a visibilidade era nula. Durou 2 minutos. 

Espectáculo


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Mar 2010 às 21:08)

O telejornal da rtp1 acabou com uma imagem da vci com o que parecia ser uma quantidade razoavel de granizo no chão (nada que não seja comum, eu próprio ja tirei algumas fotos) e tava meio distraido mas ouvi qualquer coisa como "(...) pouco comum em Março (...) neve no Porto (...)"

Oi??!!


----------



## paricusa (25 Mar 2010 às 21:23)

Trapalhadas disse:


> O telejornal da rtp1 acabou com uma imagem da vci com o que parecia ser uma quantidade razoavel de granizo no chão (nada que não seja comum, eu próprio ja tirei algumas fotos) e tava meio distraido mas ouvi qualquer coisa como "(...) pouco comum em Março (...) neve no Porto (...)"
> 
> Oi??!!



, tb ouvi! está aqui o link do video, http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?t=Nevou-na-zona-da-Arrabida-em-Vila-Nova-de-Gaia.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=330999&tm=8
Mais parece granizo,alias por aqui caiu aguaçeiros de granizo o dia todo!


----------



## blood4 (25 Mar 2010 às 21:30)

grande dia cheio de animação por aqui
chuva forte,granizo,trovoada
a ver se os dois meses que vem se mantem assim


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite
Dia marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com muito granizo à misturo, trovoada, não dei por elamas o trabalho també foi muito, não devo ter estado com a devida atenção que estes dias merecem


----------



## Veterano (25 Mar 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite. Acabado de regressar de Lisboa, constatei que o granizo caído na A25, perto da área de serviço de Aveiro, tinha provocado vários choques em cadeia. 

  Pelo Aviz registo agora 12,0º, e uma certa acalmia.


----------



## blood4 (25 Mar 2010 às 21:53)

Veterano disse:


> Boa noite. Acabado de regressar de Lisboa, constatei que o granizo caído na A25, perto da área de serviço de Aveiro, tinha provocado vários choques em cadeia.
> 
> Pelo Aviz registo agora 12,0º, e uma certa acalmia.



tambem ouve 2 acidentes aqui aos quais fizeram mortos devido ao forte granizo


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2010 às 23:42)

Boa noite.

A situação acalmou-se entretanto e a temperatura está agora um pouco mais fresca. O vento é fraco.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1013 mb
Precip. acumulada: 17 mm​*


----------



## dj_teko (25 Mar 2010 às 23:50)

boa noite chove intensamente, granizo vento e alguma trovoada


----------



## dj_teko (26 Mar 2010 às 00:05)

ja passou tudo calminho


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mar 2010 às 04:54)

...Madrugada ainda com vento moderado, ainda com um ou outro aguaceiro isolado...






[/URL][/IMG]

...e se de  dia,  quase tudo por aqui passou de raspão ,
agora,   passa tudo aqui ao lado.
Ao Lince, de novo bafejado por novo nevão,
bem aventurança...
Quantos de nós não quereríamos essa lembrança ?


----------



## tugaafonso (26 Mar 2010 às 11:39)

Acaba de cair uma tromba de água bem forte!


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2010 às 12:02)

tugaafonso disse:


> Acaba de cair uma *tromba de água* bem forte!



Embora sendo a expressão a negrito popularizada, esta encontra-se errada e convém, num fórum de meteorologia, utilizar as expressões convenientes.

Um tromba de água é um tornado marítimo. Aquilo que presenciaste foi uma chuvada, chuva intensa, borrasca, etc... (mil e uma expressões podem ser utilizadas)


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2010 às 15:52)

Ontem pelas 23:40, o *João Soares *reportou trovoada de Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

Boa tarde.

Um dia marcado por aguaceiros, alguns deles fortes, por vezes com granizo.
O vento tem sido moderado a forte, embora agora esteja fraco.

*Tmín: 5,5ºC
Tmáx. 12,ºC

Tactual: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1020 mb
Precip. acumulada: 17,5 mm​*
Actualização (19.25h):

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Precip. acumulada: 23,5 mm​*


----------



## blood4 (26 Mar 2010 às 21:23)

pelo que se ve estes aguaceiros passaram algo ao lado
pelo que vejo nas imagens de satelite em frança é que deve tar uma animação tremenda


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Céu com muitas nuvens, algum sol e 13,9º. Parece que a chuva se vai manter afastada por hoje.


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2010 às 16:27)

Continuação do tempo abafado, com 17,2º, céu encoberto mas sem chuva. Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2010 às 16:17)

Boa tarde.

Um dia bastante agradável. De manhã mais nublado o céu e pela tarde pouca nebulosidade e uma temperatura até amena.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1016 mb
Vento fraco​*


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2010 às 20:08)

Bom final de fim de semana a todos os *meteorológicómanos* deste país.

Neste momento o céu vai alternando entre o muito e o parcialmente nublado - nebulosidade média. As nuvens circulam a uma velocidade interessante em altitude mas à superfície está calmo.

*Tactual: 11,5ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb​*


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2010 às 21:27)

Foi sem dúvida um dia agradável, com temperatura máxima perto dos 20º, algumas nuvens mas também muito sol e sobretudo vento fraco.


----------



## pedrofreak (29 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

Veterano disse:


> Foi sem dúvida um dia agradável, com temperatura máxima perto dos 20º, algumas nuvens mas também muito sol e sobretudo vento fraco.



ontem teve um tempo muito agradavel 
hoje esta tudo estragado outra vez


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2010 às 11:43)

pedrofreak disse:


> ontem teve um tempo muito agradavel
> hoje esta tudo estragado outra vez



 Grande alteração em relação ao dia de ontem, com chuva desda a madrugada por vezes forte.

  Agora não chove, as nuvens passam a correr, empurradas pelo vento moderado de sudoeste...


----------



## pedrofreak (29 Mar 2010 às 13:58)

Veterano disse:


> Grande alteração em relação ao dia de ontem, com chuva desda a madrugada por vezes forte.
> 
> Agora não chove, as nuvens passam a correr, empurradas pelo vento moderado de sudoeste...



sao os ventos e os ciclones que empurram as nuvens carregadas para aqui  ,por este andar nem primavera nem verao vamos ter


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mar 2010 às 16:40)

pedrofreak disse:


> sao os ventos e os ciclones que empurram as nuvens carregadas para aqui  ,por este andar nem primavera nem verao vamos ter



É o normal. Já o ano passado pouco Verão tivemos, e Inverno parece que nunca mais acaba...


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2010 às 19:38)

Skizzo disse:


> É o normal. Já o ano passado pouco Verão tivemos, e Inverno parece que nunca mais acaba...



Está um tempo perfeitamente normal para a época do ano. Na normal 61-90 Março é mês para 15 dias com precipitação, 111.9 mm, 16.2ºC de máxima e 6.8ºC de mínima (Porto). Nos últimos anos temos andado mal habituados, isso sim. E se tudo continuar na média, teremos 14 dias com precipitação em Abril. Estamos no Noroeste, não se pode esperar mais do que dois ou três meses de verão, o qual, aliás, costuma ter manhãs de nevoeiro, noites frescas, e ocasionalmente precipitação. Sol? Algarve e Andaluzia!


----------



## DMartins (29 Mar 2010 às 19:47)

Chove torrencial acompanhado de granizo e vento.
O céu ficou amarelo mesmo...
 Fortíssimo agora.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mar 2010 às 19:48)

Aguaceiro em céu incrivelmente belo ,cheio de côr.(0,6 mm)
Total desde as 06 UTC 12,7 mm
Mais logo , tentarei mostrar todas  as cores deste céu absolutamente fascinante.


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2010 às 20:49)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes intensos. Por agora não chove e 13º.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Boa noite a todos.

Um dia F.A.N.TÁ.S.T.I.C.O.!!! Vento e chuva (aguaceiros) fortes. Nada como uma primavera húmida e fresca...

Como dizia num post anterior o nosso companheiro Frederico, este tempo até é perfeitamente normal para a época. De facto, temos tido nos últimos anos más (boas) experiências com o tempo primaveril. Bom tempo e temperaturas agradáveis tem sido o mote nesta última década, o que nos fez esquecer que a normalidade climática cá no noroeste é assim...por vezes bom tempo, mas na generalidade com céu nublado, chuvas mais ou menos persistentes até aos meses de Junho (parcialmente), de Julho e de Agosto, caracterizados por algum calor e tempo mais seco.
De resto temos o clima que durante milénios arrastou povos até este clima do noroeste peninsular; abundância de água, condições para pastos verdejantes e florestas frondosas, bem como baixas amplitudes térmicas anuais.
Para uns é mau, mas para muitos é de excelência...excepto até ao momento que passamos a usufruir de tempo livre e nos dedicamos ao ócio - a partir daí começamos a sonhar com sol, temperaturas altas e mar temperado, ou seja a praia dos nossos anseios. Claro que por aqui no noroeste se faz praia, mas é uma praia para homens (e mulheres) de *barba rija*

.................

O último aguaceiro deixou-me 3,5 mm de precipitação em meia dúzia de minutos.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
...
Tactual: 8,5ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb (mínimo de 1005 mb)
Precip.Acumulada: 31 mm
Vento fraco​*


----------



## Minho (29 Mar 2010 às 21:51)

E cá vamos com 118mm neste mês de Março, totalmente dentro da média. Céu limpo e dias de sol radiantes vão ter de esperar para a próxima semana.

T.Máx: 13,7ºC
T.Min: 8,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

Boas noites, 

dia de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes  assim como o vento com rajada máxima até ao momento de 71.2 Km/h de SW às 13:33h

Actual:

temp: 11.4ºc ( mínima *10.7ºc* ) ( máxima *16.2ºc*)

Vento W: 18 Km/h

Humidade:75%

Pressão: 1009.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h : *15.2 mm*

Precipitação desde 01/03/2010 : *145.5 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2010 às 22:18)

Boa noite.

Mantêm-se as condições de instabilidade que nos poderão trazer mais aguaceiros fortes nas próximas horas, provenientes da instabilidade a noroeste da península, segundo o que vejo no satélite a esta hora. (sat24)

O *total de precipitação* do mês de março até ao momento é de *209 mm*, tendo atingido hoje o valor médio para este mês. Para já estou no bom caminho para atingir os 2000 mm neste ano hidrológico húmido.

*Tactual: 8,0ºC
pressão: 1010 mb
Vento fraco​*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Continua o tempo chuvoso, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, algum sol a aparecer a espaços. Registo 11,6º, não irá subir muito a temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2010 às 21:12)

Posts sobre clima movidos para aqui:

 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

Algum chuvisco, com vento fraco e 12,7º.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Dia de aguaceiros, mais fortes durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã. Durante a tarde, e agora noite, aguaceiros esporádicos fracos.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
Precip. Acumulada: 15 mm
...
Tactual: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1020 mb
Vento calmo​*Neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de céu encoberto, algum chuvisco esporádico e 11,3º, com vento fraco. Aqui pelo Norte, tudo indica que a Páscoa irá ser molhada.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2010 às 18:48)

Boa tarde.

Aparentemente tivemos chuva...aparentemente. Porque também aqui a primavera é só "aparência".

De facto a chuva manteve a sua presença com o passar das horas - só após as 16h é que deu tréguas ao povo - ora fraca, ora moderada e uma ou outra vez mais forte. Algum vento moderado a acompanhar...

Já se poderá retomar as limpezas da Páscoa? Hum...vamos ver se amanhã lá se poderá tratar disso.
Eu por acaso entendo que as limpezas gerais são para ser feitas após o longo inverno, quando surge a primavera e o seu sol e temperaturas amenas...mas este ano temos tudo atrasado e como tal é difícil "cumprir os prazos"

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Precip. acumulada:
...
Tactual: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 mb
Vento fraco​*
*A todos desejo desde já uma* *Santa e Feliz Páscoa*


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2010 às 21:17)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguma chuva em especial durante a tarde!

Actual:

temp: 10.4 ºc ( mínima *9.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.7 ºc*)

Vento: NW: 13Km/h

Pressão:1018.7 hpa

Precipitação desde 0h: *5.1 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde 01/03/2010: *154.6 mm*

Um mês bem regado!


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2010 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Termino o mês de Março com o céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens médias) e vento calmo.

*Tactual: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb*

...............
*Resumo mês de Março:*

*TMín (dia 13): -2,0ºC
TMáx (dia 18): 19,5ºC
Precipitação Máx. diária (dia 20): 55,5mm
Precipitação Total: 238 mm*
.................

Boa noite


----------

